# 42" ejector pit, high water dispersal



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm bidding a job to replace a ruptured ejector pit. 30" deep with a 12" add-on. Water table is just under the slab and pump is cycling every 10-12 seconds to keep up with groundwater, two sumps in basement that are functional.
I thought about coring a 4" hole adjacent and using a trash pump to keep up with incoming water, allowing me time to set new pit and post it off.

I've dealt with ground water before but this is unreal.

Any thoughts or similar issues? 

This basement is finished (day care center) with multiple exits,pit is in a closet that would have to go.

Ideas?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Use Depleted Uranium To sink the crock... :laughing:

Seriously, Better You Than Me...

You are going to have to get the water under control.
I doubt a single 4" hole close by and a pump is going to accomplish much...

How big is the building? Is it possible to ring the building with multiple wells and pumps in an attempt to lower the groundwater in that area until the crock is installed and concreted in?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bid high CYA


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Make sure you have a contingeny plan. 

Then, just when you think you got it all figured, call the rental yard and add one more 4" pump.:thumbsup:


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

What part of pit is broken? Possible to repair?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rombo said:


> What part of pit is broken? Possible to repair?


 It's broken or vracked on the bottom and water is also coming from around the 4" hub on the side (bolt on).

I don't think it's repairable due to the amount of water coming in.

P.S. It's been raining on and off here for the last 14 hours, pump is now running almost non-stop.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

what controls ground water when the ejector pits not cracked? can you set a sump pit next to it and keep water lower? maybe set new ejector pit next to old and turn old into sump when your done


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> what controls ground water when the ejector pits not cracked? can you set a sump pit next to it and keep water lower? maybe set new ejector pit next to old and turn old into sump when your done


Basement is approx. 80x30 with sumps in opposite corners, believe it or not they are running as required but not over the top. But, the ejector is 42" deep and the sump basins are 24" which would account for the ejector doing all the work.

Not a bad idea about swapping pits but there is a required 10' separation between sump and ejector.


----------

